# New member



## leroux987 (May 6, 2016)

Hi,for a novice,what type of excel,must we debute?


----------



## leroux987 (May 6, 2016)

*Novice*

Hi,i'm a new member and also novice in mr excel,so glad to be in this forum to have an experience


----------



## leroux987 (May 6, 2016)

*New*

Hi,i'm a new member and so glad to be with all of you


----------



## mole999 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: New*

I have moved all your three posts to the Lounge, this is a united forum, you do NOT need to post in multiple threads. Please READ the Board FAQ pages, further introductory postings will lead to you being banned for spamming. Read the FAQ, then post excel related questions in an appropriate forum. Enjoy your productive time on site.


----------

